# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Salvinia minima (Salvinia)



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori

_Plant name_: *Salvinia minima* (Salvinia)

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: Moderate
_Growth_: Invasive! 
_Demands_: Not demanding at all. Easy plant to grow.
_Pruning_: Pruning?! Scoop it out by the handful to thin out.
_Water hardness_: Grows better in soft water, though it does fine in hardwater too. 
_Specials_: It also does not like being tossed around with the 
water circulation - I guess that goes for most floating plants. 
_Propagation_: An entire plant will grow from a single leaf.

_Experiences_: Tried it in my discus tank and it didn't like the 84F temp. Its doing great in my 'growout' tank - as you can see!
Good plant to cut down light, and soak up nutrients - its a nutrient hog. 
In some of my tanks I've contained it to a small region using suction 
cups and fishing line. Great plant for a fry tank! The roots are about 1" long
and a great place for fry to hang out.

_Planting_: Simple - toss it in!

*ORIGINAL POST BY GHAZANFAR GHORI*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1576

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:56 AM.]


----------



## JERP

GHAZANFAR, 
I noticed that in your picture the Salvinia is mixed with duckweed. That's a good picture to show size reference. They look cool from the bottom too. The roots hang for 3/4" or so.

I much prefer using Salvinia to duckweed when I need a temporary nutrient/light sponge.

How invasive is it? Well, I went to a pond supply store and they let me fill a grocery bag from a bathtub with lilies for free. Afterwards, I couldn't tell that I had taken anything. Unlike duckweed, you can easily remove from your tank with your hands.


----------



## Phil Edwards

_Salvinia minima_ is a US native and is on the noxious weed list for 35 states. Chances are good that it's illegal in your state.

From the USDA plant database-

Invasive Information: 
Salvinia minima Baker
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

water spangles 
water fern

This plant and one or more synonyms are listed as invasive weeds by the authoritative sources noted below. Synonyms are italicized and indented. This plant may be known by one or more common names in different places, and some are listed above. Click on an acronym to view each invasive plant list, or click here for a composite list of Invasive Plants of the U.S. 
STATE Assorted authors. 199_. State noxious weed lists for 35 states. State agriculture or natural resource departments.

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------

